# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  keine Musik mehr bei youtube

## schiene

Die Google-Tochter hat am Dienstagabend um 19 Uhr alle professionellen Musikclips von ihrer deutschen Website genommen. Grund dafür ist ein schwelender Streit mit der Verwertungsgesellschaft GEMA. Das bestätigte Youtube-Manager Patrick Walker am Dienstagabend in einem Blog-Eintrag. 

Deutschsprachige Videoangebot von Youtube war im November 2007 online gegangenen, nachdem ein komplizierter Streit um Urheberrechtsfragen mit der GEMA vorläufig gelöst worden war. Dieser Vertrag lief allerdings Ende März 2009 aus. Nach deutschem Recht müssen an den Vereinbarungen zur Übertragung von Musikvideos auch Verwertungsgesellschaften wie die GEMA beteiligt werden. 

GEMA-Sprecherin Bettina Müller sagte, ihre Organisation habe Youtube in einem ersten, unverhandelten Angebot einen Preis von einem Euro-Cent pro Abruf vorgeschlagen. Außerdem verlange die GEMA eine größere Transparenz über die Nutzung des Repertoires der Künstler, die von der GEMA vertreten würden. 

Google-Sprecher Kay Oberbeck nannte die Forderungen der GEMA „völlig inakzeptabel“, da Youtube damit bei jedem Abspielen eines Videos Verluste machen würde. 

Der GEMA habe zunächst auf einen Listenpreis von zwölf Cent verwiesen. Aber auch der nun genannte Tarif von einem Cent sei nicht hinnehmbar und fünfmal teurer als in Großbritannien. Außerdem habe sich die GEMA geweigert, eine Liste der von ihr vertretenen Künstler zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wegen des Auslaufens der Vereinbarung und der damit verbundenen Unsicherheiten müsse man nun Musikvideos von Musik-Partnern bis auf weiteres auf Youtube in Deutschland sperren. 

Google und GEMA betonten jedoch auch, dass sie an einer gütlichen Regelung interessiert seien.

----------


## schiene

zur Zeit laufen die meisten Musikvideos noch.Geht wohl nicht so schnell abertausende Clips zu löschen??!!

----------


## Didi-K

Ich denke nicht, dass die Videos gelöscht werden, die werden nur von Deutschland aus gesperrt, von LOS sollte man sie eigentlich noch sehen können.

Das Ganze hatte ich erst für einen Aprilscherz gehalten, aber dann bekam ich einige Clips, die mit dem Vermerk _"Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar."_ versehen waren.   ::

----------

Die meisten Clips waren doch eh eine grottenschlechte Qualität.

----------

